# Sarkisian The next OC for the Falcons?



## biggdogg (Feb 7, 2017)

Looks like it's already a done deal. Did him and Saban already have a dust up?


----------



## elfiii (Feb 7, 2017)

Opportunity knocks.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 7, 2017)

http://247sports.com/Bolt/Report-Alabama-OC-Steve-Sarkisian-leaving-for-Atlanta-Falcons-51156299

This could get interesting..


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Feb 7, 2017)

Not sure what I think about this "pick", though he's coming from a team that blew a 21 point lead in the 4th to lose their big game.

He should fit right in.


----------



## bullgator (Feb 7, 2017)

Chip Kelly and Mark Helfrich are possible replacements for him at Bammer.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 7, 2017)

Booger to the falcons ? Might work out for the birds


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 7, 2017)

TV, radio, & Falcons website reporting this, too. 


EDIT UPDATE:  

Sounds like players like him . . . 



http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/...n-named-offensive-coordinator-atlanta-falcons


----------



## nickel back (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## FootLongDawg (Feb 7, 2017)

Saban sings '' You picked a fine time to leave me Lucille''


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 7, 2017)

Meanwhile Bama fans can't figure out why Sark made a lateral (at best) move.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Feb 7, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Meanwhile Bama fans can't figure out why Sark made a lateral (at best) move.




Going FROM COLLEGE back TO THE PROS doesn't seem like a lateral move.....Just observatin' !!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 7, 2017)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> Going FROM COLLEGE back TO THE PROS doesn't seem like a lateral move.....Just observatin' !!



He was joking as in "Bama is the best job in the WORLD"...


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Feb 7, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> He was joking as in "Bama is the best job in the WORLD"...



Oh....


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 7, 2017)

Quote from article



> Philosophical differences and a deteriorating relationship led to Steve Sarkisian leaving Alabama to become the new offensive coordinator for the Atlanta Falcons, multiple sources have confirmed to SB Nation.
> 
> “There was an effort on Saban’s part not to repeat the same problem. This wasn’t going to work out,” a source close to Sarkisian told SB Nation's Steven Godfrey.
> 
> ...



If you have watched any of Saban's press conferences, you know how much of a jerk he can be towards the press. Especially if you ask him a tough question. I know he wants to win, but he's probably hard to get along with.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 7, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Quote from article
> 
> 
> 
> If you have watched any of Saban's press conferences, you know how much of a jerk he can be towards the press. Especially if you ask him a tough question. I know he wants to win, but he's probably hard to get along with.



Chuck and Chernoff were talking like this was happening before the National Championship game and he was pushed hard from Pete Carroll..


----------



## elfiii (Feb 7, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Quote from article



Oops.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2017)

It appears that SS is making that move. The falcons have already redesigned their logo to celebrate him coming on board.


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 7, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It appears that SS is making that move. The falcons have already redesigned their logo to celebrate him coming on board.



Well, look on the bright side, at least the falcon ain't picking its nose.


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 7, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Meanwhile Bama fans can't figure out why Sark made a lateral (at best) move.



Man you're delusional. 

Sark is the only fool I know to fall UP. 

And you guys saying Chip Kelly to Bama?....


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 8, 2017)

tjl1388 said:


> Man you're delusional.
> 
> Sark is the only fool I know to fall UP.
> 
> And you guys saying Chip Kelly to Bama?....



Meanwhile BAMA FANS (not me) can't figure out why Sark made a lateral (at best) move.


----------



## riprap (Feb 8, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Meanwhile BAMA FANS (not me) can't figure out why Sark made a lateral (at best) move.



Come on, they know being the equipment manager under Saban is better than a head coaching job in the NFL.


----------



## IvyThicket (Feb 9, 2017)

Rumor is this has been in the works since it was discovered Shanahan was leaving. Sark worked under Pete Carroll in college, Dan Quinn worked under Carroll in the NFL. My guess is the common denominator here had a lot to do with this deal.


----------



## snookdoctor (Feb 11, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It appears that SS is making that move. The falcons have already redesigned their logo to celebrate him coming on board.



I'll drink to dat.


----------

